# Smoking in small amounts?



## mikeb33 (Sep 7, 2014)

I bought the Brinkman Gourmet Electric Smoker and the first night I did a rack of ribs, 3-2-1 style, though I used shorter times. The ribs went great so I am looking for more things to smoke. It's just my Wife and I and most smoker recipes and ideas are usually for a large item: A roast, a porkloin, etc For 2 people it's a lot of leftover food. 

Most smaller cuts of meat won't need to be on log enough for the slow cook effect. Any ideas for smoking for two?


----------



## acres87 (Sep 7, 2014)

I recently did about a two and a half pound sirloin roast, prices aren't too bad on that cut, smoked for about an hour or so to IT of 145 degrees F and then seared it quickly in a cast iron skillet with  a little butter in it.  Wrapped and rested for 20 minutes or so and it was quite good.  Served night one with a mushroom gravy over, next night diced up in will rice.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 7, 2014)

mikeb33 said:


> I bought the Brinkman Gourmet Electric Smoker and the first night I did a rack of ribs, 3-2-1 style, though I used shorter times. The ribs went great so I am looking for more things to smoke. It's just my Wife and I and most smoker recipes and ideas are usually for a large item: A roast, a porkloin, etc For 2 people it's a lot of leftover food.
> Most smaller cuts of meat won't need to be on log enough for the slow cook effect. Any ideas for smoking for two?



Smoke a Boston butt or pork loin.... Freeze what ya don't eat for another day if need be......  

Ya could always reverse sear a nice steak, Q up some chicken thighs or ABT's are a great snack as well !  

Just my 2 cents


----------



## tropics (Sep 7, 2014)

Cook what ever you want, freeze what you don't eat in portions. Shrink wrap if you can.

Enjoy all of what you cook post some pics update your profile as to were you are.


----------



## venture (Sep 7, 2014)

We just fire it up and smoke.

Rarely anywhere near a full smoker for two people?

Many smoked meats lend themselves to vacuum packing, freezing and reheating in meal sized portions for two.

Smoked meat loaf is a favorite.  Can't decide which I like better.  The hot meatloaf dinner with mashed potatoes?  Or the cold meatloaf sandwiches the next couple of days?

Pulled pork is a snap to reheat from frozen?

Sausages come to mind?

Deboned smoked chicken can be frozen and used in almost any cuisine you could imagine?

How about thin sliced smoked beef roast?  No sandwich you couldn't think of with that?

Actually, having packs of smoked meat in the freezer is a bonus.  Quick and easy meals for the whole week!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 7, 2014)

BBQ takes well to freezing . Heat in a pot of boiling Water (sealed in a Vac-Bag.) .Will taste as if you just cooker the  meat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .

Warning , do not 'Nuke' BBQ , it really changes the texture and the taste 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 7, 2014)

Like everyone had said, don't be afraid to freeze your leftover smokes. 

Here's a few suggestions for small smokes:

Cornish game hens, chicken parts, meatloaf, pork chops, pork tenderloin, steaks, hamburgers, hot dogs, stuffed bell peppers, cabbage rolls, Mac and Cheese, all types of fish... Oh the list goes on...


----------



## padronman (Sep 7, 2014)

Smoke larger items and the resulting meals will be cheaper.  Invest in a Vacuum sealer (if you don't already have one).  I do 12-15 LB butts for just 3 of us.....but the leftovers make for some GREAT meals in the future.

Scott


----------

